# 67 gto rear drivers side leans down 3/4 inch



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, my drivers side at the rear is leaning about 3/4 inch lower than the passenger rear side.....front is level so its only at the back....if i stand behind car it is easy to see...i swapped the drivers rear spring over to passenger side to see if i had a sagging soft spring but no difference it still leans towards drivers side, i am buying a spacer to put under drivers spring, but i still am concerned why is it doing this?.....i know its hard to know without seeing it but just putting it out there to see what you guys think.....thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you checked the body bushings and for damage to the rear section of the frame?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the infamous GM A-body "lean" to me. It's a common thing in these cars. The Beast does the same thing. If it really bugs you, the quickest/easiest fix is probably a set of drag bags (heavy rubber "inner tubes" that fit inside the springs). You can add pressure to the drivers side bag until it levels the car out. You can also accomplish the same thing with an adjustable rear sway bar that lets you preload one side -- like this one:
A-Body Adjustable Pro Touring Rear Sway Bar (I've got one of these on my car)

Be aware though that dialing a bias into the suspension can also have undesirable results such as making the car handle funny.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i have had car on hoist many times and always have a good look around, all the body bushings i can see look fine, a bit of the usual slight cracking in the rubber but all look the same height none are squashed flat or missing.....frame looks fine no signs of damage....car overall is just too nice for accident damage but hey i'm no professional in this area...and yes all tire pressures are same geez i'm not that silly...

bear i have ordered a half inch metal spacer to go under the rear drivers side spring from summit that seems the easy way to sort it out, it might still be quarter inch down after this but thats nothing to worry about....more easy than bags isnt it ?

also got 4 new koni shocks on the way, wont fix the lean but gotta be better than the old monroes....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

drag bags take half hour to install, they tuck between your springs with no dissassembly, if you route the lines seperatly you can adjust each individually to get it dead level. They also take the bounce out of the rear end and help with traction.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Step AWAY from the tape measure! Put the tape measure DOWN, pick up the can of Fosters, and _relax_!!!"


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> "Step AWAY from the tape measure! Put the tape measure DOWN, pick up the can of Fosters, and _relax_!!!"


ok i hear ya...but first i have to fit the konis...fit the spring spacer...then yes i bought the moog offset cross shafts so got to do that now too...and then another wheel align....not to metion i have my 4th steering box on the way to me now so got to fit that too....and the new rag joint...no time to relax just yet...

seems no one is interested in measureing front tire to outside gaurd lip, come on it dont take more than 5 minutes...would be good to know is it common or do i have a problem with frame, or front end parts, ..... could it be possible that body is sitting half inch off to the left on the body mounts?...is there that much play, .....thanks......tony


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Fiesta these are 46 year old Detroit steel, they never came out of that factory with the fit and finish of a ferrari, almost all GTOs have the lean and my fronts are slightly off too the wheel houses even with full alignment and everything in the green. the air bags would have done in an hour for under 100.00 what the Konis and spacers will do for another 400 and a few hours dropping your rear end.I dont know about you but i prefer to drive my car as to having it on the lift all the time for minute details.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 70 has a front lean some of the time. I have a 70 cutlass (basket case) that has a bad lean. Put new rear progressive springs in it, still leaned. Put 4 spacers in the front of the side that leaned and the car was straight, it needs new front springs. Jack up the front on the lean side and see if it goes away, worked for me.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Fiesta these are 46 year old Detroit steel, they never came out of that factory with the fit and finish of a ferrari, almost all GTOs have the lean and my fronts are slightly off too the wheel houses even with full alignment and everything in the green. the air bags would have done in an hour for under 100.00 what the Konis and spacers will do for another 400 and a few hours dropping your rear end.I dont know about you but i prefer to drive my car as to having it on the lift all the time for minute details.


hi ...i didnt buy konis to fix the sagging rear...i bought koins as i feel the $19 monroes are just to soft, so konis were bought regardless of other issues....as far as airbags maybe they are great but the $20 spacer is all i need

as for my front end not even over front wheels, if you look in the first pages of the manual the factory went into detail about frame specs, these A bodys were around for some time, i dont believe that engineers of the time were that out of sync, and also dont believe some cars left factory with body 3/4 inch off to one side over front wheels and some exactly perfect as i have found a few that are correct....so i am digging in to find the cause, maybe incorrect drag link, or tie rod ends or control arm, bent frame, blah blah but something is not right.....or is it right ?..thats why i asked for others to check front wheel gap to gaurd lip, .... i intend on keeping this car for life...its pretty special to me being the only one in the world this factory colour, and in oz we have bugger all gto's... so i spend some cash now and a year or so getting it right ...but then its the best it can be in its original form, and then i will enjoy driving it.....


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

jetstang said:


> My 70 has a front lean some of the time. I have a 70 cutlass (basket case) that has a bad lean. Put new rear progressive springs in it, still leaned. Put 4 spacers in the front of the side that leaned and the car was straight, it needs new front springs. Jack up the front on the lean side and see if it goes away, worked for me.


hi ...front is level its just rear drivers side that sags....no big deal i will install the half inch metal spacer from summit that will level it out....i am more concerned why front end sits over to drivers side wheel 3/4 inch more than passenger side...but seems there is no real answer yet, car drives fine its just bugs me something is not right....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I get that you want your car to be "perfect". Then go for it -- make yourself happy with it. Just keep in mind that the engineers who designed these cars aren't the ones who assembled them. The folks who put them together sometimes did so after having a late night on the town, or having an ugly fight with their wife/girlfriend on the way to work that day and just didn't care on that particular car - as long as they could start the bolts, that was good enough. 

I didn't and don't take the meticulous measurements on my car that you do. Partly because I didn't think to do it at the time I was building it, partly because having it "look right" to my eyes was "good enough", and partly because if I DID find some sort of weird alignment problem I might not have known what to do about it anyway. When I had it all apart I measured the frame to make sure it was square and hadn't been tweaked at all. Once I got the suspension in I did the plumb-bob - chalk-line stuff to make sure everything was square, straight, and centered. I set the driveshaft angle as close to perfect as I could get it. I worked all the front end sheet metal to get all the panel gaps as "good" as I was able to. After going through all that, if it turns out that the doghouse isn't exactly centered over the frame... well, tough 

That's me though. Feel free to do whatever makes you happy with your car.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Less said, less mended. That said, there are some people on this planet that would try to re-engineer a marble. Glad I'm not one of 'em!!!


----------

